# favourite designer?



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 18, 2007)

who is  your all time favourite designer?

mine is def BETSEY JOHNSON. 
like, seriously. 
i am obsessed.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 18, 2007)

I love love Marc Jacobs.
My second pick would be either Alexander McQueen or Zac Posen


----------



## aziajs (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmmm....I like Roberto Cavalli and Versace....AND (I can't believe I forgot this) Emilio Pucci!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, i must be poor since i go by brands and not necessarily designers. I love miss sixty, max azria, bebe, and Roberto Cavalli. Oh yeah... and Diane Von Furstenberg!!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jul 18, 2007)

Shoes: Christian Louboutin, Manolo, Choo
Clothes: Dolce, Juicy, Fendi, Cavalli, Zac Posen
Handbags: Louis, Juicy, Marc Jacobs, Chloe


----------



## daFilli (Jul 18, 2007)

Stella Mccartney for making simple things feminine, all her clothes are flattering.
Zac Posen for dresses, Sport Maxx for weird cuts, Emma Hope for sneakers, and Georgina Goodman/Christian Loubouton for shoes and can't forget Anna Sui for those pretty pieces. lol


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 26, 2007)

ooohhh anyone else like Chloe?


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 26, 2007)

Even though it's 400$ over my budget, and I can never in a million years afford them, I consider Christian Louboutin shoes eye candy!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the haute couture designers (the ones who are part of that group). I saw a PBS thing about their shows, and they're genius. I got chills at how breathtaking the shows were, and this was just on my rather small television


----------



## mary peterson (Jul 27, 2007)

ralph lauren, chanel, dolce and gabbana


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 27, 2007)

Betsey is so funky! I'm wearing a bra by her right now haha. Her lingerie and bathing suits=the sex

I used to love Vivienne Westood but I think I grew out of that..now I'm obsessed with Alexander McQueen =]


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 27, 2007)

I love Marc Jacob, but more so the shoes and handbags.

Here lately I have been buying BCBG Max Azira, and for some reason I'm digging Missoni right now. I bought 2 of his dresses for Fall.


----------

